# Canon 20D vs Nikon D40



## thps1086 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey whats up..im in a debate whether which of these cameras i should get...yeh i know its personal preference but i wont to know what the pros and cons of these cameras before i make the decision..


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 19, 2007)

thps1086 said:


> Hey whats up..im in a debate whether which of these cameras i should get...yeh i know its personal preference but i wont to know what the pros and cons of these cameras before i make the decision..


 
20D is the better of these two. 

20D=8mp v D40=6mp
20D=9point AF v D40's 3 point AF
20D=5fps v D40's 2.5fps
20D has a DOF preview button the D40 does not
Pptional Battery grip available for 20D but not D40
20D controls noise better at higher ISO than D40
20D= ISO range of 100-3200 v the D40's 200-3200
Bracketing availbele on 20D not D40
20D allows RAW+ Large JPG v D40's RAW+ Basic JPG
D40 has spot metering which is a good thing.
1.8" screen v D40's 2.5" screen
20D is about 215g heavier than the D40

The 20D is also much easier to use with many functions quick and easy to access by way of buttons on the top of the camera. The D40 has some of these functions buried in the menu system.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 19, 2007)

Why these two cameras?  They are nowhere close to each other.  One is an introductory DSLR and the other is a semi-pro.

mike


----------



## Garbz (Jun 19, 2007)

If you are going to compare these two cameras the most important factor becomes how much spare money do you have and where do you feel you are currently with your photography?

The Canon 20D has a lot of fancy features which make it look great on paper, but if you are asking this question I guess it is kind of superficial to look at them. It may take some sharper and larger pictures but it won't make you any better at photography than the D40 will either.

Canon 20D Pros: All of them. Cons: Triple the price? It is here in Australia anyway.

If you are prepared to shell out for a 20D I wouldn't even look at the D40. However I would glance at either an EOS400D or a Nikon D80, and spend the spare money on a good lens to go with it.


----------



## JIP (Jun 19, 2007)

I am about as Nikon as it gets I have only ever shot Nikon but in this comparison there is no contest the 20D wins hands down.  It reallt is kind of dumb to even compare these 2 as has been said one is an advanced amatuer camera and the other is a total entry-level.


----------



## Jestev (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm a big Nikon guy and I would still go with the 20D between the two. Also, I would never buy a D40 so that makes it easier.

Why not compare the Nikon D80 to the Canon 20D? Those two are in the same class (or atleast more so than D40/20D).


----------



## JIP (Jun 19, 2007)

Jestev said:


> I'm a big Nikon guy and I would still go with the 20D between the two. Also, I would never buy a D40 so that makes it easier.
> 
> Why not compare the Nikon D80 to the Canon 20D? Those two are in the same class (or atleast more so than D40/20D).


I don't know even here I think I would go with the 20D.  And again this is coming from a big Nikon user.  I think you are more in the D200 range then here I would go Nikon.


----------



## kate21 (Jun 21, 2009)

i have a price diference between these two cameras ( nikon D40 and the Canon 20D )and i am trying to figureout witch camera to buy...i can get the body of the canon for $250 and a standard lense for $50-$100, the nikon i can just get for $449.00

i am guessing i should get the canon.. what do you think?


----------



## Samanax (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd get the Canon 20D. The Nikon D40 is actually more of a beginners DSLR (comparable to the old Canon XT) but the 20D is an intermediate/prosumer DSLR and a lot more robust. 

I was wondering why someone dug up a 2 year old thread.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 21, 2009)

The only thing that really sucks about the 20D is the LCD screen.


----------



## kate21 (Jun 21, 2009)

really? is the screen a pain?  i have a friend who paid the same price and she loves the camera... does the size of the screen matter?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 21, 2009)

The D40 is a non-starter. 

I am a _total_ Nikon guy, but if _I_ had these two as options I would take the Canon without hesitation.


----------



## Samanax (Jun 21, 2009)

kate21 said:


> really? is the screen a pain?


No, it's just small. No big deal.





kate21 said:


> i have a friend who paid the same price and she loves the camera... does the size of the screen matter?


The size of the LCD screen doesn't affect the pictures the camera takes.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 20d and a D40x.  The D40x is for travel use only.  I travel for work and have alot of things to bring with me work and clothing wise.  So, bringing a bag full of camera gear is out of the question.  That is the only thing I use the D40x for now.  For serious shooting its the 20D or more frequently now a D300.  When we go out for some picture taking I still bring along the 20D.   But the D300's are taking over.  I have been considering modifying the 20D to full time infrared.

But between the 20d and a D40 (x in my case).  The 20D is the one for serious shooting.  D40's are too menu based for serious shooting for my taste.


----------

